# Prancing pony? Nope flying poodle!



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought you guys would get a kick out of my flying poodle, Khaleesi had a great time at the dog park today!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Didn't post for a sec lol


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Where are you that you have green grass??? Other side of world no doubt!


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

LOL! This is Lakewood, WA, Fort Steilacoom Dog Park, Wapato Dog Park has greener prettier grass but I swear the dog park culture there can be kinda snobby there's a lot of gossips who don't watch their dogs, Ft Steilacoom is more rough and tumble but people seem friendlier and less uptight.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks so beautiful and happy. Look and those muscles in her legs! I wonder if I started going to a dog park if my thighs would get so thin and muscular? lol


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Aww thank you! She's a skinny mini at only 35 pounds I wish she'd gain a little more weight but she does have good muscle tone and she's only a year so maybe in time she'll get there. And yes she's VERY happy any time she's got a big open field to jet around in! She's currently sleeping and taking up all the space on my bed, tuckered her right out! LOL and I hear ya I'm hoping chasing her around will do the same for my thighs too


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She is a beautiful girl! I love her airborne shots.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Khaleesi is gorgeous! She looks as beautiful as the poodles I saw on tv at the Westminster!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! Must be the angle of the camera but she looks like a standard.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

RunChanter said:


> Gorgeous!!! Must be the angle of the camera but she looks like a standard.


LOL she's a standard my fault I called her a skinny mini and forgot that's likely to be taken literally considering her breed, lolllll


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

nifty said:


> Khaleesi is gorgeous! She looks as beautiful as the poodles I saw on tv at the Westminster!


AWW that's the best compliment EVER, I have high hopes for her next year when we show, she comes from a very, very long line of champions and her grandfather is a grand champion so I'm hoping she will at least earn her championship in the next few years


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL doesnt even begin to describe her. WOW. i just keep going back to the word WOW. Amazing .


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Khaleesi is stunning!!! I have no doubt she will take after her illustrious ancestors! And I don't think it'll take 'years'!!!!! The girl is a winner!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I can't believe how I missed so many threads lately. So I thought I'd check and see how Khaleesi is doing. She is indeed out of this world gorgeous! And what a playful disposition. Just lovely. I must catch up on everything Khaleesi, my fellow Valcopy groupie. haha! Hope you've been fine too.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I can't believe how I missed so many threads lately. So I thought I'd check and see how Khaleesi is doing. She is indeed out of this world gorgeous! And what a playful disposition. Just lovely. I must catch up on everything Khaleesi, my fellow Valcopy groupie. haha! Hope you've been fine too.


Poodlebeguiled! Hello!! Valcopy dog's rule!! We are doing just fine! Thank you Khaleesi is having a blast, she isn't fond of handling classes but I think really it's more to do with having a short attention span than anything lol, how are your kiddos?


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Those are awesome photos and your SPoo is gorgeous, so white she glows! Does she always have a halo around her?


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

Tabatha said:


> Those are awesome photos and your SPoo is gorgeous, so white she glows! Does she always have a halo around her?


It was a lucky shot! Thank you she's a doll and so are you for the compliments


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She's just glorious!

Do poodle feet ever touch the ground?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She's a beauty and will do well in the ring. Looks like agility would be a snap for her too!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> She's just glorious!
> 
> Do poodle feet ever touch the ground?


Not really!!









Grace's new ball on her second birthday.
Her back feet are about one foot above the ground and her head is about 6feet up.

Eric.:angel2:


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

You shouldn't let her jump too high the clouds might mistakes her for one of their own and decide to take her.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

She sure is a beauty in my eyes. Not only is she gorgeous she looks like she's having a blast.


----------

